# Lost my gallbladder somewhere..



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Or at least I can't find it anymore...

Needless to say it's gone and the Dr. said it was my body's way of rewarding me for going healthy 3 years ago... all that bile and nowhere to go went sludgy and was becoming problematic so out it went, inflamed and ornery, and I've 3 small and 1 smallish scars to prove it's removal.

So for the last 3 years, I cut out all red meats and eat some chicken, mostly fish, fresh fruits and veg, whole grains, VERY limited processed and some treats now and then... dropped 35 pounds in diet alone.

So, here's the maybe TMI part... even though I went back to my healthy diet listed above, my system is not handling it well... is my current norm not fat-free enough?

Would anyone be willing to share the dietary changes they did after gallbladder removal? 

I know YMMV is all part of each of us, but nipping this quickly would place my bowels and I in better mindfulness... maybe a more vegan path is my best route but those around me who have had this are back on cheese burgers and even though I'll never head there again, I am not sure how they even went back there gut-wise.

An Irish proverb says "A good laugh and a long sleep are the best cures in the doctor’s book", but I'm getting neither at the moment...


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

You're fortunate to have dropped weight since losing your gallbladder. But yes, the whole grains and the fruit are the reason for your digestion not handling it well, and the fact is, you're still producing bile but your liver is having to step in and do the work of the gallbladder in producing more bile, but it's not being processed correctly and not being "re-upped" after it reaches the intestines. Some people use digestive enzymes, some people use a product called Beta, that has beet juice concentrate to thin the bile and let it pass out of the digestive system, and others just get fat. 

Here's a great resource, that has a little TMI but is humorous and down-to-earth, and will help you get what's going on with your digestive system now that your gall bladder's gone. And another option is food combining. For more info on that and how it has resolve digestive issues and gall bladder issues, Google Sherry Brescia. 

https://www.amazon.com/Gall-Bladder...468816235&sr=8-1&keywords=gallbladder+removal

It's a Kindle book, funny as hell, but really quite helpful. The bad news, and I've found this to be true for me, is that a low-carb (and definitely NOT a low-fat) diet is what gives you relief. A good number of people post gall-bladder have fat malabsorption, and our bodies need good fats. So while a low-fat diet sounds like a great way to lose weight, it can make your body miserable in the process because it wants avocado and olive oil and Omega 3 fatty acids from fish, to grease the wheels, if you get my drift. I find my digestive issues are relieved with Omega-3 supplements, Evening Primrose Oil, and good probiotics. 

Good luck.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

I am sorry I wasn't more clear... to the bathroom twice trying to write what I did. 

I dropped the weight 3 years prior to it's removal... I actually lost the gallbladder last week as the gallbladder didn't seem to like the change over time but now this all makes some sense to what worked a week ago is not working well at all right now.

Just hopped on to Amazon... looks like I am one of the 750k statistics. I just purchased and downloaded the Kindle version so we'll take it to task and see what we can glean from it toward dialing in a diet that works better.

All I know is this is not congruent to the health I was looking for... I desired the pain to go away, not shift locations.

I need to keep perspective and remember I've had worse pain... but not in this region. 

Thanks @TeddieG!


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I really haven't changed my diet all that much. I did have a coworker that could not eat salads, the lettuce did a number on her digestive system. 

Gallbladder problems are really common after weight loss and pregnancy.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

soccermom2three said:


> Gallbladder problems are really common after weight loss and pregnancy.


Yes, Dr. attributed it to weight loss and cumulative diet change.

Halfway through the book TeddieG recommended... would have been good to read pre-surgery. Funny thing is, I was good my first 6 days after surgery and had only cut out chicken, pasta, heavy cheeses, and wine that I can think of.

Also looked up the recommended reading on Sherry Brescia, interesting some of the feedback about missing key nutrients... but everyone has an opinion... maybe a consultation with a dietician is in order.

If it's the wine, cheeses and pasta doing me in I am going to be so depressed, but putting the weight back on is not an option.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Sorry, buddy, but the pasta is likely to be a no-go. Cheeses may or may not fly. My brother didn't have to change his diet, but I did. Ages ago, after my grandfather had his out he only found comfort in heating hash browns, cornbread, and buttermilk. His tummy never hurt but he gained a ton of weight. He'd always been active and when he retired, he packed on the pounds. 

Sherry Brescia makes an enzyme for good digestion and post-gall bladder support, but I never used it. I used Andrew Lessman products, and he has one that is supposed to help bile 're-up' and recycle. I don't use that one; I'm already taking enough stuff. 

I had real regrets after having my gall bladder out, and if I had taken more time, I might have researched some olive oil cleanses to flush out the stones. But my h says I was in real pain, really significant pain, so I totally get what you're saying about the need for the pain relief in the moment.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

I had mine taken out years ago. It took a long time for me to get my diet right after it. I was always running to the bathroom after eating. The Dr just took it out and never told me what to watch out for. Soda, sauce....anything really acidic was out. I was always very thin and could eat anything before taking it out, after not so much.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I have gallbladder dysfunction but have not had it removed. It is essential for both hdl and ldl control. Not just food digestion.

My mom had hers out at 24. Has had high cholesterol since and high blood pressure. Been on statin drugs over two decades.

What she eats is chicken, fish, lots of fiber, veg, not as much fruit. Almonds, seeds, very little gluten product (bread, pasta, etc), rice. Avoids margarine but will use very small amounts of butter on occasion. She has completely cut out caffeine in all forms (pop, tea, coffee).

She does not eat red meat but does eat liver (once or twice a month), lots of leafy greens.

Gluten, caffeine, red meats, less fruit. Lots of water (no more than 16 to 18 ounces a day).

Has no issues with bowel problems. She does have problems with h palori though (get checked for it, the #1 cause of peptic ulcers). She's 60 now.

Forgot to mention. She does not use salt at all and avoids dairy products like the plague.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Did you check under the sofa cushions?


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

richie33 said:


> anything really acidic was out.


I had a bowl of granola dry with an apple for lunch no problem... an hour later I ate a handful of Craisins and within 5 minutes was suffering like I was pre-surgery.

Acidic would be my guess.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

tech-novelist said:


> Did you check under the sofa cushions?


I think it is in his new Mercedes...:wink2:


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> I had a bowl of granola dry with an apple for lunch no problem... an hour later I ate a handful of Craisins and within 5 minutes was suffering like I was pre-surgery.
> 
> Acidic would be my guess.


You've only recently had your gallbladder out. By what you posted,I'm assuming you had laparoscopic surgery. Though it's less invasive on the outside,it still takes awhile to heal properly on the inside. Some of the foods that were hard on me in the first 4-5 weeks of recovery don't cause me as much of a problem anymore.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> I had a bowl of granola dry with an apple for lunch no problem... an hour later I ate a handful of Craisins and within 5 minutes was suffering like I was pre-surgery.
> 
> Acidic would be my guess.


Yup. But it is true, you still have some irritated tissues from the surgery perhaps. For me, if I eat a lot of carbs, like pizza, or drink beer, I get pain in my left shoulder. It's nuts, but true.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

TBT said:


> You've only recently had your gallbladder out. By what you posted,I'm assuming you had laparoscopic surgery. Though it's less invasive on the outside,it still takes awhile to heal properly on the inside. Some of the foods that were hard on me in the first 4-5 weeks of recovery don't cause me as much of a problem anymore.


I did... and I can be patient, just surprised how much of a balancing act it is with foods right now. Don't know why but didn't expect it.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

TeddieG said:


> Yup. But it is true, you still have some irritated tissues from the surgery perhaps. For me, if I eat a lot of carbs, like pizza, or drink beer, I get pain in my left shoulder. It's nuts, but true.


Please no... I've given up wine to feel better and now possibly beer? I live in micro-brewery central, this is not a path I like...


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

You don't have to give it up. In my case, I just have to be careful not to "overdo," which is a low threshold now. I had some pizza last night and two beers from a local lovely watering hole down the road from work, and I had the twinges of a little bit of pain. One more beer and it would have been worse, but I also have this problem if I drink a lot of water or have a ****tail and then eat carbs, like rice or bread. Wine doesn't do that to me. 

And of course you didn't expect to have issues with your food. In my case, I didn't have it right away. It developed over time. Interestingly, before I had the surgery or even a hint I was having problems, there were certain foods I couldn't eat (boiled eggs in particular); a lot of things wouldn't stay down.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

TeddieG said:


> Yup. But it is true, you still have some irritated tissues from the surgery perhaps. For me, if I eat a lot of carbs, like pizza, or drink beer, I get pain in my left shoulder. It's nuts, but true.


Pain in left shoulder is very common for gut issues. Particularly gallbladder and liver. A gallbladder attack, especially a first one can radiate pain across the chest, between the shoulder blades and down the left arm. That's why a lot of first timers will think they are having a heart attack and it turns out to be gallbladder.

You may not have a gallbladder left BUT the liver still produces bile (bile is stored in the gallbladder but produced by the liver). Which means you still have bile ducts (in the liver) that no longer have a gallbladder to store bile in so it drains off directly into the intestines instead of being stored for later use or disposal.

In severe cases of gallbladder dysfunction or gall stones the bile ducts sometimes need to be reconstructed because of severe dysfunction or tears from stones.

If you are still having problems after initial healing time it's best to have liver function testing done as well as a liver ultrasound or even MRI to make sure those ducts are not inflamed or deteriorating/damaged.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh and a quick fix for a gallbladder attack. Two advil and fenentadine (brand name pepcid, chewables are better).

Fenentadine has a two fold effect. One is immediate and the other is longer lasting ...however too much fenentadine use can cause severe arrhythmia. Hence why no more than 2 pills in 24 hours

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Well, I had a brilliantly better day today... cut out ALL potential acidic foods and went through with a mild discomfort instead of the gnawing pain I've felt the last 4 days... even the output was better.

The book @TeddieG recommended rocked, totally applicable information and @richie33's point to acidic foods made an immediate comfort shift.

In fact, every poster shared something for me to glean information from that gave me a better idea of what to expect or help... thank you so much everyone!


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> I did... and I can be patient, just surprised how much of a balancing act it is with foods right now. Don't know why but *didn't expect it*.


Same with me. Not really much on the web,but this piece from the Mayo Clinic website was helpful as were some of the comments... while some others came from way out in left field,lol.

What's OK to eat after gallbladder removal? - Mayo Clinic


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

CantePe said:


> Pain in left shoulder is very common for gut issues. Particularly gallbladder and liver. A gallbladder attack, especially a first one can radiate pain across the chest, between the shoulder blades and down the left arm. That's why a lot of first timers will think they are having a heart attack and it turns out to be gallbladder.
> 
> You may not have a gallbladder left BUT the liver still produces bile (bile is stored in the gallbladder but produced by the liver). Which means you still have bile ducts (in the liver) that no longer have a gallbladder to store bile in so it drains off directly into the intestines instead of being stored for later use or disposal.
> 
> ...


Thanks, @CantePe. I've wondered how my liver is faring with all this so I probably need to have it checked, and that's something for Emerging Buddhist or anyone with continued problems after gall bladder surgery to keep an eye on too. I'd read this ages ago but kind of tucked it away, probably in a form of denial or hope that my problems would go away!


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> Well, I had a brilliantly better day today... cut out ALL potential acidic foods and went through with a mild discomfort instead of the gnawing pain I've felt the last 4 days... even the output was better.
> 
> @richie33's point to acidic foods made an immediate comfort shift.


Good!


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

For me, it's day 8 since my Choleysystectomy (gall bladder removal), and I don't think much has changed. I'm still in pain, mainly because the doctor decided to fix my umbilical hernia as well since they were doing the gall bladder removal. Pretty much eating the same foods.


----------



## luxnoctis (Jun 29, 2017)

I had mine out last year. I actually felt amazing after having it removed. It was this sluggish organ not working right and when it was gone my body was happy. I had some malabsorption for several weeks after as my body adjusted but I don't have to eat differently than normal. 

In fact the longer lasting problem I had after surgery was a problem digesting sugary foods, because I also had severe pancreatitis from a gallstone. That took longer to recuperate but eventually went away too. 

I guess everyone's body adjusts differently to gallbladder removal. My dr. told me that most people's bodies make up for the lack of the bile stored in the gallbladder and compensate for the loss.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Well... a year later this is where it sits.

The following foods will feel like I am grabbed just under the rib cage and squeeeeeeeeeeezed:

*Citrus more than a slice, tomatoes too.

*Craisins that are not fully cooked, rhubarb too.

*Any pork beyond the leanest of thinly sliced ham, and only a little.

*All other red meats.

*processed foods.

*most anything fried.

*anything with corn syrup.

*anything with heavy added sugars.

*any skin from chicken or turkey.

*anything in the combination above.

What is good:

*just the meat from chicken/turkey, fish, and tofu, eggs

*all other fruits or veg not above

*all whole grains and seeds, nuts, quinoa is best

*pasta with seasoned olive oil!

*milk/cheese/yogurt in moderation

*beer is ok, wine in moderation, no more hard stuff (I quit that years ago anyway but had a sample of an 80 Year scotch and couldn't get it much past the lips and my ****y ghostie gallbladder started barking)

*70% dark Belgian chocolate, any more is bitter and acidic, any less too sweet.


At least my heart is happy!

My doctor is too...


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> Well... a year later this is where it sits.
> 
> The following foods will feel like I am grabbed just under the rib cage and squeeeeeeeeeeezed:
> 
> ...


That's quite a diet change! I guess everyone is different.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

My friend's mother had her gallbladder removed and has had diarrhea for 17 years . No matter what she eats (and she's tried every iteration of dietary choices imaginable), she has never had normal bowel movements since.

Nowhere for the bile to go, I guess...


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

lordmayhem said:


> That's quite a diet change! I guess everyone is different.


It makes eating out challenging sometimes... especially on the road.

In the end, I'm back down to 190 and a 36" waist... where I was 20 years ago, so there are some advantages.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

happy as a clam said:


> My friend's mother had her gallbladder removed and has had diarrhea for 17 years . No matter what she eats (and she's tried every iteration of dietary choices imaginable), she has never had normal bowel movements since.
> 
> Nowhere for the bile to go, I guess...


Ugh... I'll take the intermittent squeeze twinges.


----------

